# Looking for a sub chicago



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

We are looking for a sub near midway airport chicago
Must have valid DL
VECHEAIL INSURANCE 
GLB INSURANCE
EXPERIENCE PLOWING 
BE available 24-7 during a storm

Pm me your info 
Type of truck
Years exper.
Type of plow
Phone #
Salter type 

We are looking for someone reliable, hard working, this is a set route 
Thank you


----------

